# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics > Is This A Morph? / What Morph Is This? >  Let's playe a game. Guess that morph!

## MarkusAurelius

I know what the morph combo of my new ball is, but can anyone else guess?

Let's see who the real genetic sleuths are out there.

One hint, as many will be tempted to factor in Mojave, and that is NOT correct  :Wag of the finger:

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (11-10-2015),_AllThatInThemGenes_ (11-10-2015),ECechoHO (11-10-2015)

----------


## AllThatInThemGenes

CG Hypo...+something..haha i'm no genetic sleuths yet

----------


## carlisleishere

Banana hypo cinnamon?

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk

----------


## MarkusAurelius

Not cinnamon :Wink:

----------


## Albert Clark

Banana lesser?

----------


## SjbReptiles

Banana hypo black pastel maybe? Uhhhmmm. Banana hypo leopard? Not to sure what leopard brings out but possibly?

----------


## Cbean

banana hypo mystic?

----------


## AjBalls

Banana ghost black pastel is my guess

----------


## MarkusAurelius

Not lesser, nor is it black pastel or mystic or butter.

That would have been too easy!

----------


## bproffer

Hypo banana desert ghost?  :Confused:

----------


## MarkusAurelius

Banana Ghost/Hypo are both correct. 

There is one more gene not identified yet.

----------


## bproffer

Calico?

----------


## SjbReptiles

is the last morph het red? lori? Uhm. Hmmm. special? Yellowbelly?

----------


## bproffer

My last guess for the last gene is butter. or Ghi, or... :Very Happy:

----------


## AbsoluteApril

long shot but here you go: banana caramel glow?

He's gorgeous!

----------


## MarkusAurelius

Not Calico, Yellowbelly, Het red, special, GHI, lori or caramel (though my other BP is DH caramel pied).

It's not a common one, so many might not even be aware that this morph exists. It's a co-dom though.

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (11-10-2015)

----------


## AllThatInThemGenes

Banana hypo bamboo??

----------


## ECechoHO

that's a BEAUTIFUL SNAKE..

----------


## MarkusAurelius

> Banana hypo bamboo??


Nope

----------


## MarkusAurelius

> that's a BEAUTIFUL SNAKE..



Thank you very much. He's a pretty feisty little guy right now.

----------


## Albert Clark

Banana hypo pastel?

----------


## KDB86

Banana Hypo Mystic ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BCS

Banana Enchi Hypo? OR Banana Hypo Spotnose? OR Banana Leopard Hypo?

----------


## nightwolfsnow

Hmm e.e....Is the last one red gene?

----------


## tacticalveterinarian

Hypo Banana Cinnamon? (or Black Pastel?) Either way, stunning combo!

----------


## Solarsoldier001

Hypo banana bongo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ECechoHO

Banana Firefly.. :Wink:

----------


## Quiet Tempest

Hypo banana sulfur?

----------


## Zincubus

> I know what the morph combo of my new ball is, but can anyone else guess?
> 
> Let's see who the real genetic sleuths are out there.
> 
> One hint, as many will be tempted to factor in Mojave, and that is NOT correct


Clearly a NORMAL. ....


Messing  :Smile:

----------


## MarkusAurelius

Not bongo, sulfur, firefly, enchi, leopard, woma or red gene either.

Cinnamon and black pastel are the closest guesses, but is neither of these two. Cinnamon and black pastel produce much more purple in the combo with banana. This bring out much more orange, evidently. Het red axanthic is also a close guess.

----------


## BCS

The only one I can think of that is close to cinnamon, black pastel and het red is the lace black back (green pastel).

----------


## Felidae

Hypo banana mahogany?

----------


## ECechoHO

*AXANTHIC CORAL GLOW SUPER PASTEL or* *AXANTHIC CORAL GLOW......*

----------


## Zincubus

Is it supposed to be so faded or is it in shed ??

----------


## BCS

> Is it supposed to be so faded or is it in shed ??


The only thing we know for sure is it is Banana Hypo but there is more apparently. Hypo would explain the faded look.

----------


## MarkusAurelius

> The only one I can think of that is close to cinnamon, black pastel and het red is the lace black back (green pastel).




We have a winner!

Banana/Coral Glow, Hypo, Lace Black Back/Green Pastel

----------


## BCS

> We have a winner!
> 
> Banana/Coral Glow, Hypo, Lace Black Back/Green Pastel


That was hard hahaha.

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (11-12-2015)

----------


## Zincubus

So it IS supposed to be faded ???

----------


## BCS

> So it IS supposed to be faded ???


Yes

----------


## MarkusAurelius

> That was hard hahaha.



Ya.

I'm not sure, but I think this is the first of this morph combination.

Once I saw him, I had to have him.

----------

